# Planer



## vmakkers (Aug 14, 2015)

So I've decided to take the next step and get a planer. Question is what planer do you guys all like? I know there's some cheapy ones on eBay and some on Etsy. I don't care too much if it has the beveling option as I kinda find using the potato peeler on the sides to clean up my soap a soothing thing.


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 14, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> So I've decided to take the next step and get a planer. Question is what planer do you guys all like? I know there's some cheapy ones on eBay and some on Etsy. I don't care too much if it has the beveling option as I kinda find using the potato peeler on the sides to clean up my soap a soothing thing.



I ordered this one:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/160228138/the-original-soap-planer-and-beveler?ref=shop_home_feat_1

It should be waiting in my mail today - and I will give a review this weekend.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 14, 2015)

I use this one, but I'm not in love with it... it leaves little lines on the surface that I feel the need to try and buff out.  It's the only one I've tried so maybe that's an inevitability.  The beveller works nicely though.  I'm not dexterous enough to do more than hack at my soap with a potato peeler.

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/soap-beveler.html


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 14, 2015)

This is the one I have and I love it.  No blades to change, you can submerge the entire thing for cleaning, easy to use, and takes off the thinnest slice at a time. To take off more at a time you increase pressure on the soap.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/192733842/bladeless-soap-trimmer-st250-nf?ref=shop_home_active_3


----------



## raingarden (Aug 14, 2015)

I have the one from plowboyz on etsy.  don't like the beveler attachment, but the planer is  awesome.  Made from PVC lumber.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 16, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I use this one, but I'm not in love with it... it leaves little lines on the surface that I feel the need to try and buff out. It's the only one I've tried so maybe that's an inevitability. The beveller works nicely though. I'm not dexterous enough to do more than hack at my soap with a potato peeler.
> 
> http://www.soap-making-resource.com/soap-beveler.html


 
That's the same one I have. It's funny that you like the beveller part and not the planer part. I'm just the opposite- I like the planer part more than the beveller part. lol For beveling, I like to use my Japanese radius plane instead. 

When you use the planer part, how do you push your soap over the blade? I ask because I found that I get a beautiful smooth-as-glass/flat surface with no imperfections if I push my soap across the blade at an angle instead of straight on. When I was pushing my soap over the blade straight on, things would not come out as nice.


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 16, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> That's the same one I have. It's funny that you like the beveller part and not the planer part. I'm just the opposite- I like the planer part more than the beveller part. lol For beveling, I like to use my Japanese radius plane instead.
> 
> When you use the planer part, how do you push your soap over the blade? I ask because I found that I get a beautiful smooth-as-glass/flat surface with no imperfections if I push my soap across the blade at an angle instead of straight on. When I was pushing my soap over the blade straight on, things would not come out as nice.
> 
> ...




I've tried it a bunch of different ways.  There are always tiny lines on the surface regardless of angle, pressure, or soap hardness.  The planer has been doing that since the first bar I've done.  Maybe I got a lemon?


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 16, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I've tried it a bunch of different ways. There are always tiny lines on the surface regardless of angle, pressure, or soap hardness. The planer has been doing that since the first bar I've done. Maybe I got a lemon?


 
Dang, it sounds like you may indeed have gotten a lemon (I wonder if they have a return policy?). On the bright side, at least the beveling part works well for you.


IrishLass


----------



## Soapsense (Aug 20, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Dang, it sounds like you may indeed have gotten a lemon (I wonder if they have a return policy?). On the bright side, at least the beveling part works well for you.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


 
He worked with me when my cylinder mold cracked.  I only used it a few times when it cracked. Of course I didn't use it right off, so it was a year old.  He offered to replace it at half off, even though for all he knew I could have dropped it.


----------

